

After Crushing Black Friday Records, Amazon to Bring Back Prime Day - WritelyDesigned
http://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-takes-a-victory-lap-for-prime-day/

======
IanDrake
I assume the reason Amazon did well was because there were a lot people in the
same boat as me.

I had stuff in my cart for the last week hoping some of it might go on sale
for PrimeDay. Then PrimeDay came and I realized it's all crap on sale, so I
bought the stuff I needed anyway.

IDK, there was a lot of crap that was sold out too. 32" 720P TV for $200?
Geeze, I gave away a nicer TV on Craigslist recently.

